# My plan



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

My sweet Cheng is getting old and wasting away now. I am so sad because she was Fhil's best friend, and that's all I have left of him. I have been researching baby bettas for a while now, and plan on trying to raise one after she passes. If it turns out to be female, I think I will do a sorority, male I will keep alone. I will be keeping in a 25-30 gal. tank, which will be NPT soon. I haven't researched sorority's yet and am going to get started tonight. Any help and tips will be appreciated. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Mirage23 (Dec 24, 2012)

This might help

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=29402


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

As long as you get a slightly larger fry 2.5cm - 3.5cm, you can definitely tell what tail type it may be. I may buy one later if the store ever has them on sale. 

Be picky or else you'll come back with 6 of them.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I suggest getting some sort of live food for the fry since they are picky eaters.

Sororities are ALOT of fun! An NPT will be perfect for them. Just make sure you have atleast 4 girls, but in a 25-30 gallon you could have many more than that! Make sure you QT absolutely everything live (even plants) in there before you add them though, I just had a horrible experience with disease coming from a plant and lost most of my girls to it, but its all definitely worth it to see betta's, the "Siamese fighting fish", living in the same body of water.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

How do you qt a plant? How can you know if it has a disease?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Jut leave it in regular tap water for 2-4 weeks from what I've been told, nothing should survive that long in tap water


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok, also what do I do if a female stays really aggressive?


----------

